
Autism symptoms reduced nearly 50 percent two years after fecal transplant - cromulent
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/04/190409093725.htm
======
SpikeDad
A completely open study. The parents, students and evaluators knew people were
getting the actual treatment. No control group and no blinding at all

The study authors themselves acknowledge the placebo effect although they
naturally minimized the effect on the results.

~~~
ipunchghosts
50% reduction, even if placebo, is really good! Is there a better placebo on
the market currently?

~~~
SpikeDad
If a placebo works as well as the trial treatment then you can conclude the
trial treatment is ineffective. You can't conclude anything about the placebo.
The definition of a placebo is a substance or treatment with no medical
action.

Well you could also conclude that you picked the wrong placebo since perhaps
it's not an ineffective substance or treatment. This is the issue with
acupuncture studies - turns out placebo treatments actually have an effect so
you can't use the results of those studies in any substantive way.

This autism could be working the same way - just the fact that someone is
caring about your child can cause a ripple effect that improves the child's
behavior or influences the parents and/or evaluators evaluation of the child's
behavior.

------
TheOperator
>He discovered that three months of daily FMT was required to treat his autism
patients,

That's quite the catch

~~~
ksaj
Getting something shoved up your butt every day until expected results emerge,
resulting in you behaving the way they want you to.

Sounds like false admissions through water boarding, or gay conversion therapy
to me.

------
heyoni
That gut brain axis is going to usher in a new wave of treatments for mental
health issues we can’t even imagine yet.

